# Florida hand gun ?'s



## baggedgp (Jun 12, 2006)

Im moving to florida on the 10th and im jsut wondering what do i have to do once i get to florida with my handgun. Do i need to have a inspection get a permit etc? Also whats the transportation laws?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just put it in your trunk MTY in the box it came in or other gun case. LEO's down here don't pay them no mine as long as you don't crazy if you get pulled over for anything.


----------



## baggedgp (Jun 12, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Just put it in your trunk MTY in the box it came in or other gun case. LEO's down here don't pay them no mine as long as you don't crazy if you get pulled over for anything.


HUH


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry about that anwser as I was watching the 500 at the same time. What do you want to do with your gun when you get here? You don't have to register it or anything like that. If you want to get a CC permit it's on you not your gun. You can carry anything you can conceal. If your transprorting it without a CC LIC. it will have to be empty and in a case during tranist.


----------



## baggedgp (Jun 12, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Sorry about that anwser as I was watching the 500 at the same time. What do you want to do with your gun when you get here? You don't have to register it or anything like that. If you want to get a CC permit it's on you not your gun. You can carry anything you can conceal. If your transprorting it without a CC LIC. it will have to be empty and in a case during tranist.


Thanks. I just wasnt sure if i needed to register it or anything. Whats your cc permit process like? I was gonna get one here in michigan.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

So far as a permit I went to a gun show and took a class cost $50.00. They help you fill out the paper work. They also take your picture and finger print you. You put all the information in a big envelope along with a check for $117 and mail it to the Divison of Licensing. They have three months to send your CCL or reject it and you have a right to appeal if rejected. It's good for 5yrs and if you renew in 5yrs you don't have to jump through all the hoops. Good luck.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Fl handgun transport.*

First: Welcome to the "sandbar". I, too am a transplant, about 4 1/2 years. As Baldy said, basically, just obey the federal transport laws while getting here. Second: Get your Fl. Drivers' licence (I.D.) , and register your vehicle.
Now this is what I was told by the FFl dealer (a gun shop). 
Transporting a loaded handgun in your vehicle is perfectly legal as long as:
#1. It is kept out of sight. #2. You observe the "2 step" rule. Which generally means it is in the glove-box, locked. Or, in the glove-box, unlocked, but in a holster that has a thumb retention device. There are other options, but just obey rules #1,and #2. 
Being a musician, I spend a lot late-night time driving on the road, often through very remote areas. 
Oh yeah, what area will you be moving to? I'm in the St Petersburg/Clearwater area.
Be safe. Be cool.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Drummin man has it right. If you have a 201, you can skip the class and save the $50.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

You mean 214.
If you do apply for a CCW do the electronic fingerprints. That will really speed up your application process.
It's 4 years since I got mine and I'm still not over the LEO who took my prints thanking me for getting a CCW. But then I'm orginally from NYC.

You may also want to check out this site for Florida shooters:http://www.floridashootersnetwork.com/phpbb/index.php3

AFS


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

A. F. S. I just joined that forum. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

Just found out there's no open-carry policy in Florida. 

There goes my dreams of an 8" Colt Anaconda in .44 magnum at my hip. Drats. Now I actually _need_ to find an IWB holster...

-B


----------



## mike310 (Jan 3, 2008)

*lovin it here in the naples area.*

hey everyone ,nice to be here in south florida. great place to live and be a gun enthusiast. also a direct hello to airforce shooter from me as a recent transplant i spent the last 50 years in brooklyn and long island ny. brooklyn ny for 45 and nassau county long island for about 5 . i find florida people to be excellent quality people. really ,noticeably nice and helpfull. so hi everyone and i'll be starting the ccw proccess in feb. at the lee county civic center in ft.myers at the suncoast gun show feb 16 at 10am. just bought a rugersr9 for the wifes night stand and a glock21 for mine. lovin them both. the rugers performance has surprised me ,great trigger pull and love the smooth slide action and the breakdow. just all around good feel in the hand. nice and slim for any man but also great for the wife. trying to get her into it but had no luck in recent years trying to put a benelli m4 12gauge or a remington 1100 in her hands is just to intimidating for her. but i'm in biusness now with the sr9.she warming up to the whole deal slowly but surely . maybe soon she'll become proficient with the glock21 ,45caliber also. it would be nice to send her to a class with me. these are my(our) first pistol ive ever owned. can't say ive never held one in ny but we can save that for another day.
i don't wanna ramble on too much but i'm just generally glad to be here and hope some family follows me down soon. my son is on the job in manhattan and he's going to suffolk county soon. great marks on the police exam. suffolk is the highest paid police in the nation right now so once he gets in there he'll never come down here till he retires. if i could get him to taste the stone crab i had at the naples marina the other night he might consider moving here. it's f**kin great. for now it's just me and my wife and all the great floridians we are nieghbors too... be safe everyone. later.


----------



## mike310 (Jan 3, 2008)

oh by the way ,as most of you know the suncoast gun show is a great one. a ten thousand guns under one roof . i bought a couple of shotguns there because i had not converted my license yet to buy a handgun. prices at the shoot straight gun store set up are really good. i bought a $1700.00 benelli for $1300.00. alot a guys don't believe it. anyway it is at the lee county civic center in ft.meyers this past november and this coming febuary. the 16th and 17th i believe. ccw classes are 45bucks with a 17dollar fee for all completted paper work and photo and fingr prints.(and 5 bucks for a range visit) its a good deal considering the local gun shop on shirely street in naples really rapes ya for ccw classes and gun prices. ammo prices are "foget abot it"


----------

